# Padron Registration Elche



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Trying to determine if there is an office in Elche to register f=on the Padron. The internet seems to give conflicting advise. One Government website states there is a foreigners office in Alicante but none in Elche. Another website states the National Police Office in Elche can do the registration. Any one know for sure?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> Trying to determine if there is an office in Elche to register f=on the Padron. The internet seems to give conflicting advise. One Government website states there is a foreigners office in Alicante but none in Elche. Another website states the National Police Office in Elche can do the registration. Any one know for sure??
> 
> Thanks!


Empadronamiento is via the town hall, not the police


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Empadronamiento is via the town hall, not the police


I
Thanks for the reply. Do you live in Elche? The reason I ask is you information is at odds with other references.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> I
> Thanks for the reply. Do you live in Elche? The reason I ask is you information is at odds with other references.


No, Madrid!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

That's the problem. I am trying to determine from someone local if it is at the town hall or the National Police. The town hall link is not working so I am tempted to believe the National Police handle it here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> I
> Thanks for the reply. Do you live in Elche? The reason I ask is you information is at odds with other references.


Try calling?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Extranjeria office at the National Police station is for registering as a foreign resident in Spain, but to register as empadronamiento with your local authority you will need to go to your Ayuntamiento. They are two separate processes.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Apparently in Elche yuo will need to go to an OMAC office (there is a central one plus 13 smaller sub-offices around the city) to register. As you will see from the link, the padrón is one of their responsibilities.

https://elchesemueve.com/agenda-elche-elx/oficinas-omac-elche


----------

